# Terror in Florida



## Mish

Multiple gunshots heard in Snapchat video | Local News - WESH Home
'We consider this an act of terrorism': Suspected Islamic extremist shoots dead at least 20 dead at Florida gay club after bursting in 'wearing a suicide vest' and taking hostages - injuring a further 42 | Daily Mail Online

It's a sad Sunday morning. Thinking about the families this morning.


----------



## Slippy

Islamists do not seem to be very tolerant of ****/queers/rump ranglers or whatever they are called nowadays.


----------



## Urinal Cake

If this was a Muzzie, Trump Just won the election!
He wants a freeze on them coming here and a review of those here on Student and visitor visa (MANY of which are expired and they didn't leave....)


----------



## Slippy

As I type this, many more people will illegally cross the US border with intent to destroy the once great Republic. Islamists, mexican drug cartel members, pregnant Chinese nationalists and hispanic people looking to take advantage of the freebie welfare state.


----------



## Chipper

Get your cheap AR's while they are in stock. I'm sure the assault type weapon used will cause another round of executive ordered gun control. Never let a good tragedy stop you from forwarding your agenda.


----------



## Operator6

All going to be used in an attempt to destroy the 2nd. Watch and see. Buy your guns and magazines now while you still can.


----------



## mcangus

It is because of all the anti gay hate speech that is going on. We must quickly enact executive orders that prohibit hate speech!


----------



## M118LR

First a moment for those injured and thier families.....
Hopefully this isn't part of a workup leading to an unimaginable event of carnage at an Orlando Theme Park. 
Let's hope that the Fed's don't wait until such an action takes place. 
Suddenly Mickey Mouse's Police force takes on a different concept?


----------



## Slippy

M118LR said:


> First a moment for those injured and thier families.....
> Hopefully this isn't part of a workup leading to an unimaginable event of carnage at an Orlando Theme Park.
> Let's hope that the Fed's don't wait until such an action takes place.
> Suddenly Mickey Mouse's Police force takes on a different concept?


Hell, the Feds are inviting islamists into the US by the thousands. The Feds are responsible for much of this.

Close and secure the border entirely. No visas no immigration at all for 10 years. Systematically Deport every illegal that is apprehended.


----------



## Camel923

Until mass destruction in something like a theme park by the Jihadists, most Americans will remain in denial. Because Islamists are more protected than Gays, this will be glossed over in the media. Carnage will have to be on a much larger scale not to be forgotten in a few days unless as Chipper pointed out the libtards and compliant media want to go after guns or support some liberal cause. And as Slippy stated the tap of unfettered, non vetted illegal immigration is wide open.


----------



## Slippy

If the cute little blonde chick on Fox News says "Assault Rifle" one more time, I'm gonna bust an artery.


----------



## Prepared One

Camel923 said:


> Until mass destruction in something like a theme park by the Jihadists, most Americans will remain in denial. Because Islamists are more protected than Gays, this will be glossed over in the media. Carnage will have to be on a much larger scale not to be forgotten in a few days unless as Chipper pointed out the libtards and compliant media want to go after guns or support some liberal cause. And as Slippy stated the tap of unfettered, non vetted illegal immigration is wide open.


A major comprehensive attack will surely come yet they keep the gates open all in order to secure votes and power. Shut the damn border down now as Slippy suggested......oh and then toss all the complicit, pieces of shit, politicians in jail for the traitors and scumbags that they are. They gave this country away.


----------



## Prepared One

Slippy said:


> If the cute little blonde chick on Fox News says "Assault Rifle" one more time, I'm gonna bust an artery.


Funny, they are a dog with a bone. They are told to say it over and over again. Blame the scary black rifle and forget the terrorist here illegally that pulls the trigger. It's their agenda they are serving


----------



## Real Old Man

Slippy said:


> Islamists do not seem to be very tolerant of ****/queers/rump ranglers or whatever they are called nowadays.


First off they are called gays, and lesbians or homosexuals. Not the terms you so callously used.


----------



## Slippy

Real Old Man said:


> First off they are called gays, and lesbians or homosexuals. Not the terms you so callously used.


Some of them are now called DEAD.


----------



## M118LR

Slippy said:


> Some of them are now called DEAD.


How about we say DEAD AMERICANS, Slippy. I'm not concerned about what bathroom they used, I just want to stop this from happening to all other Americans here in the Land of the Free.


----------



## Auntie

It isn't important what or who they were. They are murder victims! Mothers and Fathers, Sons and Daughters, Brothers and Sisters, friends and family, gay, straight, etc, they were murdered. The amount of people affected by this tragedy is huge. It isn't just the people that were there, it will even affect those on this forum. 

People on here complain about the lack of respect in society, well there isn't a lot shown on this forum anymore either.


----------



## Mish

Auntie said:


> It isn't important what or who they were. They are murder victims! Mothers and Fathers, Sons and Daughters, Brothers and Sisters, friends and family, gay, straight, etc, they were murdered. The amount of people affected by this tragedy is huge. It isn't just the people that were there, it will even affect those on this forum.
> 
> People on here complain about the lack of respect in society, well there isn't a lot shown on this forum anymore either.


I completely agree with you!!


----------



## Mish

Good God!! 50 dead and 53 injured!!!


----------



## Slippy

M118LR said:


> How about we say DEAD AMERICANS, Slippy. I'm not concerned about what bathroom they used, I just want to stop this from happening to all other Americans here in the Land of the Free.


First, we are not sure the victims are legal Americans. Second, the murderer is an Islamist jihadist that our government's evil immigration policy allowed his family to enter the US from an Islamist country that hates the US. Blame the evil jihadist Omar Mateen but blame the federal government's immigration policy as well.

Edit, full name, Omar Mir Seddique Mateen.


----------



## baldman

Great idea slippy but it can't happen. Your idea makes perfect sense , with that being said our government will have nothing to do with it.


----------



## Operator6

I doubt it was a random act. IMO the club was targeted because it was a homosexual club. Homosexuals are not a really popular segment of the population among radical groups of all types and not so radical groups across America.


----------



## Slippy

Operator6 said:


> I doubt it was a random act. IMO the club was targeted because it was a homosexual club. Homosexuals are not a really popular segment of the population among radical groups of all types and not so radical groups across America.


Correct. Many islamists are closet gays. When their jihadist friends find out, the gay Islamist is instructed to harm gay infidels. Islam is evil geo-political ideology of kill or convert.


----------



## Slippy

According to multiple sources, last night was "Latin Night"at the bar. Wonder how many illegals were there?


----------



## baldman

I am surprised that they were not better armed then the Islamic gunman.


----------



## Gunn

But we were told by the president himself that Islam is a religion of peace. I just don't think what he said will bring comfort to the victims families and friends.


----------



## M118LR

This situation is going to paint the true picture of Obama's doctrine. He will have to address the public, he will be under pressure from the far left, perhaps he shall take enough time to conceive of a believable plausibly deniable scenario outside of an actual Wartime Terrorist Attack. I'm expecting an oration about the Religious Right and anti-gay hate, followed by a promise to remove weapons of mass destruction like the AR-15 from the hands of the citizenship. Or is there anyone here that thinks he'll call a spade a spade?


----------



## Slippy

baldman said:


> I am surprised that they were not better armed then the Islamic gunman.


Remember it was a ***/**** joint.


----------



## Slippy

M118LR said:


> This situation is going to paint the true picture of Obama's doctrine. He will have to address the public, he will be under pressure from the far left, perhaps he shall take enough time to conceive of a believable plausibly deniable scenario outside of an actual Wartime Terrorist Attack. I'm expecting an oration about the Religious Right and anti-gay hate, followed by a promise to remove weapons of mass destruction like the AR-15 from the hands of the citizenship. Or is there anyone here that thinks he'll call a spade a spade?


He will redirect the blame.


----------



## keith9365

We have a dilemma for the left. The LGBT's and the Muslims are protected, pet groups. The muslims massacred the LGBT's for their life style. How will they spin this one?


----------



## baldman

They make pink guns. I bought one for my 11 year old.


----------



## Mish

Slippy said:


> Remember it was a ***/**** joint.


People...they were people.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## stowlin

Fox News "Islamic Terror"

CNN "mass shooting" 

The narrative of the lame stream media


----------



## Gunn

keith9365 said:


> We have a dilemma for the left. The LGBT's and the Muslims are protected, pet groups. The muslims massacred the LGBT's for their life style. How will they spin this one?


 He walked into the wrong bar/club? He thought he was at "Bubba's"? Home of the evil *******.


----------



## Illini Warrior

M118LR said:


> This situation is going to paint the true picture of Obama's doctrine. He will have to address the public, he will be under pressure from the far left, perhaps he shall take enough time to conceive of a believable plausibly deniable scenario outside of an actual Wartime Terrorist Attack. I'm expecting an oration about the Religious Right and anti-gay hate, followed by a promise to remove weapons of mass destruction like the AR-15 from the hands of the citizenship. Or is there anyone here that thinks he'll call a spade a spade?


nope - started on twisting this into ALL anti-gun almost immediately - can't go into gay hatred because of the muslim gunman - terrorism and jihad is off the table entirely ....

whole PR campaign will be aimed at Trump & Company - HE was responsible for this - HE drove the muslim gunman into expressing himself - He put the gun into his hands - He doesn't understand & like gays, hispanics, muslims, Disney, Mickey Mouse, Miami, the Dolphins, and never drinks mojitos ....


----------



## sideKahr

I'm trying to grasp the bigger picture.

This attack is a declaration of war by radical islam on Christendom. It's not the first. The western world has historically been slow on the uptake in these matters. We are fortunate that Obama is near the end of his term; I believe he will be viewed as the Chamberlain of our time. We need to formulate a stategy to defeat the enemy here. They are numerous, well funded by oil, and ruthless killers. It will be a long fight, perhaps lasting decades, and sometimes against the stuborness of our own people. The stakes are high: our county, our way of life, and our very lives.


----------



## Coastie dad

Berniekins has it all figured out. A lack of gun control is responsible.
Not the dickweed that pulled the trigger.
Socialist bastard.


----------



## Denton

Mish said:


> People...they were people.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


They are gone. They now have no chance at repentance, no chance for forgiveness and no chance at salvation.

I mourn for these people.


----------



## M118LR

Seems that Omar was a registered Democrat, a registered Security Officer with a G Class carry permit, has to re-qualify on 48 shot course yearly. Can't even begin to consider how many new anti-firearms regulations are going to be proposed. Everything about this is just SAD!


----------



## Denton

M118LR said:


> Seems that Omar was a registered Democrat, a registered Security Officer with a G Class carry permit, has to re-qualify on 48 shot course yearly. Can't even begin to consider how many new anti-firearms regulations are going to be proposed. Everything about this is just SAD!


Just saw some local politician being interviewed, blathering about more gun control. Morons are already running with this.


----------



## Quip

I'm surprised they haven't "uncovered" on his face book page that he was a right wing conservative.


----------



## GTGallop

The people and families of those in the attack have lost much. Pure and simple this was an attack on America and unsuspecting people out at a nightclub looking for a good time and happiness found themselves at the tip of the spear. That is wrong on so many levels. My prayers go out to them.

But round two of this attack on America is about to begin. In an election year this is going to be distorted and manipulated in ways you can't even imagine. Thes poor people and their families will suffer thrice the pain as they are dragged out into the streets as martyrs for the next round of attacks on America - from our own soft underbelly, from our enemy within.

Make no mistake, the blood of this incident rests squarely on our apologetic spineless president and his weak foreign policies. Policies largely enacted and put in place by the current Democratic Nominee, Hillary "I'll lie, cheat, and steal my way back into power no matter what it costs" Clinton. And Bill is going to keep pushing her because he wants some more intern poon.

I sense a growing rift in our country and it makes me uneasy. If we don't find away to resolve these issues soon, the Radical Islamics will get their wish. We will fall into a civil war and land at their feet. Mark my words, this is the beginning of SIGNIFICANT suffering in America.


----------



## Denton

The Muslim in Chief will be speaking in about 15 minutes.


----------



## Smitty901

Another Muzzy. But I doubt we will hear the true story.


----------



## Camel923

Many Injured at Florida Gay Club Shooting, Gunman Dead - Police 50 dead


----------



## Mish

So is Trump going to suggest we kill this guy's family?


----------



## Camel923

keith9365 said:


> We have a dilemma for the left. The LGBT's and the Muslims are protected, pet groups. The muslims massacred the LGBT's for their life style. How will they spin this one?


No problem. The issue will be conservative gun rights and the 2nd amendment murdering gays and promoting hate. No need to drag Islam into this for the left and the media will be compliant. Now the left gets to protect homosexuals, latinos and Muslims while attacking the fabric of the once great Republic by placing the blame squarely on conservatives and constitutionalists.


----------



## Camel923

Mish said:


> So is Trump going to suggest we kill this guy's family?


In my interactions with Muslims, an eye for an eye is well understood and respected. Anything less is weakness and encourages more of the same. If a better idea that works comes along, I am all ears.


----------



## Operator6

Mish said:


> So is Trump going to suggest we kill this guy's family?


If they are proven to be complicit, then yes give them the death penalty.


----------



## Slippy

Mish said:


> So is Trump going to suggest we kill this guy's family?


Again, due to a 40year failed immigration policy, His family never should have been allowed to enter the US. This nonsense has to stop.


----------



## Mish

Possible attack stopped on a Gay Pride parade in LA.


----------



## M118LR

Fox is reporting that armed man (rifles & Explosives) headed to CA Gay Pride March has been arrested.


----------



## Smitty901

Mish said:


> So is Trump going to suggest we kill this guy's family?


 I am not call for that action. this is America we are suppose to be different. However if you know anything about the Muslim culture , The family is in on it and the support network that makes it possible . I know education system here won't except that. But I lived there and have a sister that lived there half here life.
No one gives a Dam with Muslim's kill Christians but kill a gay person shit will hit the fan.


----------



## Denton

Mish said:


> So is Trump going to suggest we kill this guy's family?


Would you care to explain how your mind came up with that question? I am curious.


----------



## Mish

Denton said:


> Would you care to explain how your mind came up with that question? I am curious.


Is it not a good question? He made a statement at one point about killing families of terrorists. I think we all thought about that statement when it was said. Now it's a reality here at home, the family is here. What do you do?


----------



## Smitty901

Do we see a pattern here again. Mish we enforce the law right from the start. They knew about this guy he was allowed to do this.

He was not a stable person," the ex-wife, who spoke on condition of anonymity, told The Washington Post. "He beat me. He would just come home and start beating me up because the laundry wasn’t finished or something like that."


A licensed security officer, Mateen also had a Statewide Firearms License, Fox News reported.

He was not a stable person," the ex-wife, who spoke on condition of anonymity, told The Washington Post. "He beat me. He would just come home and start beating me up because the laundry wasn’t finished or something like that."

Law enforcement sources close to the investigation told Fox News that Mateen was known to authorities as recently as 2013, but was not under investigation.

These sources could not elaborate on why Mateen was on the U.S. government's radar.

FBI Special Agent in Charge Ron Hopper said the investigation was looking into possible threats made previously by the suspect in connection to radical Islam groups.

Law enforcement sources close to the investigation told Fox News that Mateen was known to authorities as recently as 2013, but was not under investigation

Of course because he was a Muslim, they were told hands off. If a normal man is even accused of hit his wife his gun rights are gone that second.


----------



## Denton

Mish said:


> Is it not a good question? He made a statement at one point about killing families of terrorists. I think we all thought about that statement when it was said. Now it's a reality here at home, the family is here. What do you do?


I didn't hear that comment.

If he said he'd kill the families of terrorists, I am now curious about what he would do with the family of the Orlando terrorist.


----------



## Denton

OK, it seems he was speaking about ISIS in Iraq and Syria.

Donald Trump on terrorists: 'Take out their families' - CNNPolitics.com


----------



## SOCOM42

The scum in chief was just on, nothing about izslimist, right after the guns again!
Easy he says? this guy got everything legally. 
wait, the rush to pass more anti gun laws will be out this week, can't pass up a good tragedy.
I am going to order a new Windham in the morning.


----------



## GTGallop

Mish said:


> So is Trump going to suggest we kill this guy's family?


William Munney said it best:


> All right, I'm coming out. Any man I see out there, I'm gonna shoot him. Any sumbitch takes a shot at me, I'm not only gonna kill him, but I'm gonna kill his wife, all his friends, and burn his damn house down.


So yeah - pretty much.


----------



## Operator6

The Islamic State has officially accepted responsibility for the Orlando terrorist attack.


----------



## essdub

Mish said:


> So is Trump going to suggest we kill this guy's family?


A LOT of Americans have been suggesting that for a while now.


----------



## rstanek

It will be interesting to see the political spin that will take place, my wife and I, our prayers go it to the victims and their families, my God comfort them and show them favor.


----------



## New guy 101

M118LR said:


> First a moment for those injured and thier families.....
> Hopefully this isn't part of a workup leading to an unimaginable event of carnage at an Orlando Theme Park.
> Let's hope that the Fed's don't wait until such an action takes place.
> Suddenly Mickey Mouse's Police force takes on a different concept?


Disney has a very capable and highly train SWAT like response team....very, very, capable.


----------



## Urinal Cake

Clearly Mishy and Chipper are not Trump Fans and either support Hildebeast or they will not vote at all...
At this point what part of Trump do you not like as it pertains to these Muzzies?


----------



## Maine-Marine

Urinal Cake said:


> If this was a Muzzie, Trump Just won the election!
> He wants a freeze on them coming here and a review of those here on Student and visitor visa (MANY of which are expired and they didn't leave....)


Trump will get a lot of mileage from this for sure...


----------



## Maine-Marine

I have been skipping taking my weapon to church lately.. but today.. I wore it...


----------



## New guy 101

sideKahr said:


> I'm trying to grasp the bigger picture.
> 
> This attack is a declaration of war by radical islam on Christendom. It's not the first. The western world has historically been slow on the uptake in these matters. We are fortunate that Obama is near the end of his term; I believe he will be viewed as the Chamberlain of our time. We need to formulate a stategy to defeat the enemy here. They are numerous, well funded by oil, and ruthless killers. It will be a long fight, perhaps lasting decades, and sometimes against the stuborness of our own people. The stakes are high: our county, our way of life, and our very lives.


No, its not. This attack...on a openly Gay bar is not an expressed attack on Christianity... since that lifestyle is considered sinful by Christians... it is an attack on Western culture...but more to the point...this was a very soft target...a mash of people who are, as a whole, more effeminate, less likely to practice their 2nd amendment right or draw those who do... less likely to have aggressive alpha male personalities..., more likely to be compliant.

The result will be...a successful strike against a valid islamic target...with a politically twisted response by the US that will further weaken our ability to be armed in areas where the 2nd amendment discourages their plans to attack....churches...schools....arenas....theaters...


----------



## sideKahr

New guy 101 said:


> No, its not. This attack...on a openly Gay bar is not an expressed attack on Christianity... since that lifestyle is considered sinful by Christians... it is an attack on Western culture...but more to the point...this was a very soft target...a mash of people who are, as a whole, more effeminate, less likely to practice their 2nd amendment right or draw those who do... less likely to have aggressive alpha male personalities..., more likely to be compliant.
> 
> The result will be...a successful strike against a valid islamic target...with a politically twisted response by the US that will further weaken our ability to be armed in areas where the 2nd amendment discourages their plans to attack....churches...schools....arenas....theaters...


Your point is valid about Western culture vs Christendom.

But I believe the stakes are higher than what you envision. This is the opening stages of a war that may result in atomic weapons detonated in population centers. What cities I cannot say.


----------



## Slippy

New guy 101 said:


> No, its not. This attack...on a openly Gay bar is not an expressed attack on Christianity... since that lifestyle is considered sinful by Christians... it is an attack on Western culture...but more to the point...this was a very soft target...a mash of people who are, as a whole, more effeminate, less likely to practice their 2nd amendment right or draw those who do... less likely to have aggressive alpha male personalities..., more likely to be compliant.
> 
> The result will be...a successful strike against a valid islamic target...with a politically twisted response by the US that will further weaken our ability to be armed in areas where the 2nd amendment discourages their plans to attack....churches...schools....arenas....theaters...


Good point. I find it ironic (and disgusting) that the protected class of homosexuals and latinos overwhelmingly vote for the politicians and favor the policies that give islamists and illegals more favors than the general population. The homosexuals should wake up. (But they won't)


----------



## bigwheel

Horrible event. Prayers for all involved. Cant help but feel some devious choices were made on this deal. With Obummers overwhelming love of other **** sexuals...it was a pretty sneaky thing to slay 50 or his pals in one fell swoop. Those muzzies are sneaky.


----------



## stowlin

Mish said:


> So is Trump going to suggest we kill this guy's family?


The way Trump put this was wrong. When he stated it I could tell what he meant but what he said was equal to reaching out and smart bombing with a drone women, children, and elderly family members. What I believe he meant, and continues to mean but can't eloquently say, is that he wants to reach out and destroy the complicit family members. That could include wives, sisters, brothers, and parents. It could include older children of the terrorist. What I believe he wants to say is you don't get safe haven from the US that if you attack us we attack you. Israel exist today because they have done this very thing and done it well. They often get flak from the traditional pacifist / leftist that doesn't believe in it.


----------



## csi-tech

Slippy said:


> Some of them are now called DEAD.


Wow Slippy. I may not condone that behavior either, but the last time I checked we were all endowed with certain, inalienable rights. These include (last I heard) Life, Liberty and the pursuit of happiness. If it is legal and doesn't infringe on those same rights of others, it's your life. Westboro Baptist may be celebrating well into the wee hours, I won't be.


----------



## T-Man 1066

There is no justification for this! Even if you don't agree with gay lifestyle, and I don't, they still have a reasonable expectation to not lose their lives just because they were minding their own business talking about rainbows and such. This will be the spark that ignites the war!


----------



## Denton

T-Man 1066 said:


> There is no justification for this! Even if you don't agree with gay lifestyle, and I don't, they still have a reasonable expectation to not lose their lives just because they were minding their own business talking about rainbows and such. This will be the spark that ignites the war!


What war, and why will this incident be the spark that ignites it?


----------



## Slippy

csi-tech said:


> Wow Slippy. I may not condone that behavior either, but the last time I checked we were all endowed with certain, inalienable rights. These include (last I heard) Life, Liberty and the pursuit of happiness. If it is legal and doesn't infringe on those same rights of others, it's your life. Westboro Baptist may be celebrating well into the wee hours, I won't be.


I also do not celebrate this horrible act if terror. I condemn it so vehemently that it makes much blood boil. You and I agree on mo st issues CSI so I'll assume that you misunderstood the post that you cited. Read my other posts , and if you still have concerns, well so be it. This tragedy could have been avoided, but I'll bet you, the "protected class" played a huge role in allowing this to happen.

And nothing will bring the dead back.


----------



## Slippy

T-Man 1066 said:


> There is no justification for this! Even if you don't agree with gay lifestyle, and I don't, they still have a reasonable expectation to not lose their lives just because they were minding their own business talking about rainbows and such. This will be the spark that ignites the war!


Bullshit. The justification comes from islamists who want to take over the world. The ****/***** are collateral damage. Wake the hell up. Evil exists and it is Islam.


----------



## SGT E

Mish said:


> So is Trump going to suggest we kill this guy's family?


It works...

KGB Reportedly Gave Arab Terrorists a Taste of Brutality to Free Diplomats - latimes

You can't hurt a man willing to die for what he believes in....But if you take all that the man loves....

If you dealt with every terrorist against the United States in this Fashion.....Would they still Act?


----------



## SOCOM42

In case you guys missed it, and seeing it was no mentioned here so far, 
THE BAR BANNED GUNS AND PATTED DOWN EVERYONE COMING INTO IT! 
Essentially he shot his way into it from what I understand.
The friggin limp in chief still will not say izslimist terrorist.
The guy was yelling allahole Akbar while shooting.


----------



## T-Man 1066

Slippy said:


> Bullshit. The justification comes from islamists who want to take over the world. The ****/***** are collateral damage. Wake the hell up. Evil exists and it is Islam.


That is exactly what I am getting at!! Islam is like a wound that has been allowed to fester because of this BS libtard POTUS we have in the WH, now its a really big problem that is not going away without a lot, and I mean a lot of bloodshed on both sides! And Yep, I am awake. Dangit Slip we are on the same side of the fence here.


----------



## GTGallop

New guy 101 said:


> This attack...on a openly Gay bar is not an expressed attack on Christianity... since that lifestyle is considered sinful by Christians


You know. It is entirely possible to love Jesus and be a Christian and not think what other people do is a sin. I do it all the time.


----------



## SOCOM42

Interesting, CAIR is out right now babbling about the hit, disclaiming any izslimic tie, calling the shooter and others an aberration.
I think, seeing this is the first time they have spoken out, they are really worried about a backlash against them and the rest of their trash.
Not enough killed yet, there will be a saturation point, lash back will be devastating.
Let hildabeast in and the blood will flow, they may even pay her for access to the US to kill us.
She may even sell them nukes, with her anything has a price.


----------



## essdub

GTGallop said:


> You know. It is entirely possible to love Jesus and be a Christian and not think what other people do is a sin. I do it all the time.


I agree to an extent. But loving the sinner is different than ignoring the sins. Our own sins should be examined first, though. I don't hate them or anyone else. But I can care for them as friends and still see them as good people without denying that some of their behavior is sinful. Same with my own actions (although not the same sins ).

I agree with the zero tolerance policy as far as terrorists are concerned. Torture them when captured, and send pieces of them to their families.
Ok maybe that's extreme, but I do think we should be tough and have balls to stop this stuff


----------



## GTGallop

I am by no way an astute man when it comes to the bible. So I ask for my own benefit here and not to make a point. Is there a passage in the new testament, particularly one where Jesus is quoted and calls homosexuality a sin? All of the references I see are old testament. Just looking for New Testament support on the matter.


----------



## turbo6

Close the borders. Deport em all. Though a good first step is not to sell guns to folks like this...


----------



## essdub

GTGallop said:


> I am by no way an astute man when it comes to the bible. So I ask for my own benefit here and not to make a point. Is there a passage in the new testament, particularly one where Jesus is quoted and calls homosexuality a sin? All of the references I see are old testament. Just looking for New Testament support on the matter.


Not Jesus that I can remember. But in several places Paul mentioned it to churches. Not in a condemning way, but to remind them that they turned away from such behavior and are now expected to set a better example.


----------



## Slippy

T-Man 1066 said:


> That is exactly what I am getting at!! Islam is like a wound that has been allowed to fester because of this BS libtard POTUS we have in the WH, now its a really big problem that is not going away without a lot, and I mean a lot of bloodshed on both sides! And Yep, I am awake. Dangit Slip we are on the same side of the fence here.


My bad:vs_wave:


----------



## bigwheel

Cant help but think the nice cops did not follow the Active Shooter protocol on this situation. They seem to have treated it is a hostage situation while the bad guy was busy killing folks. Overtones of the inaction at Columbine.


----------



## Urinal Cake

Maine-Marine said:


> Trump will get a lot of mileage from this for sure...


AS HE SHOULD Obama/Cliton will want to ban guns rather than admit RADICAL ISLAMIC TERRORIST want to kill you right here in the U.S.A.


----------



## Denton

GTGallop said:


> I am by no way an astute man when it comes to the bible. So I ask for my own benefit here and not to make a point. Is there a passage in the new testament, particularly one where Jesus is quoted and calls homosexuality a sin? All of the references I see are old testament. Just looking for New Testament support on the matter.


Try reading Romans, 1 Corinthians and Jude.

The OT sins designated as abominations onto Father didn't change. What did change is that now, the homosexual has a way out of the punishment, just like everyone else.

Of course, the only thing today's big news item has to do with Christianity is the lack of it. What Islam brings the homosexual is not salvation, but brutal death.


----------



## Dubyagee

You can spot the progressives in this thread. 

This event will be used to further lefty agendas and then dropped.


----------



## csi-tech

bigwheel said:


> Cant help but think the nice cops did not follow the Active Shooter protocol on this situation. They seem to have treated it is a hostage situation while the bad guy was busy killing folks. Overtones of the inaction at Columbine.


THIS!!! ^^^^^^ Sounds ALOT like Columbine doesn't it?


----------



## Urinal Cake

turbo6 said:


> Close the borders. Deport em all. Though a good first step is not to sell guns to folks like this...


Most are here on student visas and many are here on expired visas



bigwheel said:


> Cant help but think the nice cops did not follow the Active Shooter protocol on this situation. They seem to have treated it is a hostage situation while the bad guy was busy killing folks. Overtones of the inaction at Columbine.


What happened with the Cop that was working there? Was he the 1st one out? Why did they hesitate in swatting the place even though the gunfire continued while they stood outside doing nothing?
Fear of inhaling all that Amyl Nitrate? Look that one up, VERY popular amongst Gay men.


----------



## Mish

bigwheel said:


> Cant help but think the nice cops did not follow the Active Shooter protocol on this situation. They seem to have treated it is a hostage situation while the bad guy was busy killing folks. Overtones of the inaction at Columbine.


It must be pretty nice to judge his action from the comfort of your couch.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

I don't care what "sins" the victims supposedly committed. Nobody deserves to be gunned down like they did here or in Paris or anywhere else in the world where these assholes operate. Maybe this will be the wake up call America needs that there are bad people out there that want nothing more than to hurt and kill American citizens.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Oh and another thing, how does one get flagged to the point where the FBI interviews you TWICE and nothing happens?


----------



## rstanek

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Oh and another thing, how does one get flagged to the point where the FBI interviews you TWICE and nothing happens?


You can take it to the bank that we are being monitored


----------



## New guy 101

GTGallop said:


> You know. It is entirely possible to love Jesus and be a Christian and not think what other people do is a sin. I do it all the time.


I think we all sin...and I do not place any one sin greater than another...I simply stated what the Bible states...if you espouse that the bible doesn't call it a sin then I would question your understanding of it...but can you believe in Jesus and not judge...absolutely and I try not to.

The response was driven by a comment that this particular attack was an attack on Christianity...which it was not. Sure many folks there could have been Christians...but the attack was on Western Culture....and more importantly the fact we don't follow ISLAM.

Let's not turn this thread into a Christianity debate its about an attack on our shores by an Islamic terrorist, native born, with all of our rights...and possibly another casualty of the if you were born here, even though your parents are not citizens, you are one automatically.

Its about the reversal of the trend to assimilate, were as now the key word is Diversity....how's that diversity working out for us now?


----------



## New guy 101

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I don't care what "sins" the victims supposedly committed. Nobody deserves to be gunned down like they did here or in Paris or anywhere else in the world where these assholes operate. Maybe this will be the wake up call America needs that there are bad people out there that want nothing more than to hurt and kill American citizens.


Some of you folks really do seem like leftists...you grab one word out of a paragraph and start harping a point that had nothing to do with why the word was used.

Nowhere...Nowhere....did anyone say they where sinners and deserved to be gunned down...nowhere did I refer to them as sinners. I said...the Christianity teaches that homosexual behavior is sinful, so saying the attack on a Gay club was an attack on Christianity was wrong.

If you want to debate the merits of sin..start another thread...but try not to convolute this one with arguments inferred but not presented. This thread is about those victims and that heinous crime and his evil beliefs.


----------



## Real Old Man

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Oh and another thing, how does one get flagged to the point where the FBI interviews you TWICE and nothing happens?


Hell he worked for a DHS contractor. Perhaps DHS's vetting process is just about as screwed up as that for immigration


----------



## essdub

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I don't care what "sins" the victims supposedly committed. Nobody deserves to be gunned down like they did here or in Paris or anywhere else in the world where these assholes operate. Maybe this will be the wake up call America needs that there are bad people out there that want nothing more than to hurt and kill American citizens.


Agree wholeheartedly. 
This was another attack on American soil by a terrorist. 
It will be used to further the anti gun agenda. 
We will be losing more freedoms and suffering more such attacks soon. 
At some point, The masses will have to come to their senses.

For some reason I can't help but to picture a herd of sheep stampeding


----------



## New guy 101

Slippy said:


> I also do not celebrate this horrible act if terror. I condemn it so vehemently that it makes much blood boil. You and I agree on mo st issues CSI so I'll assume that you misunderstood the post that you cited. Read my other posts , and if you still have concerns, well so be it. This tragedy could have been avoided, but I'll bet you, the "protected class" played a huge role in allowing this to happen.
> 
> And nothing will bring the dead back.


If our country practiced good government, it would be telling these group ..."You are in a high risk target group.." you should start carrying a gun to better protect yourself and friends...and here are some resources to learn proper fire arms safety.... because you can't stop it any other way...but know disarming even more citizens is the way. A gun free society is only possible when all guns are destroyed and the tools to build them or their parts or the ammo is lost in time...which is ....never... but then we will be blowing each other up and sword and knife fighting. again.


----------



## Operator6

So how did this guy walk past security with an Ar ? Did he shoot his way into the club ? The club was just about to close, was the door left unattended ?


----------



## New guy 101

Mish said:


> It must be pretty nice to judge his action from the comfort of your couch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Probably as nice as you judging him from your couch....and me judging you from my couch...


----------



## keith9365

Operator6 said:


> So how did this guy walk past security with an Ar ? Did he shoot his way into the club ? The club was just about to close, was the door left unattended ?


I hadn't thought of that. Good question. I go to work and go home. Date night for me is going out to dinner with my wife. I thought big clubs like that had security who "wanded" people going in.


----------



## Operator6

keith9365 said:


> I hadn't thought of that. Good question. I go to work and go home. Date night for me is going out to dinner with my wife. I thought big clubs like that had security who "wanded" people going in.


I doubt at that time of night they would've been letting anyone in, it was last call 2:00 am. Sounds like the door was left unattended to me.

I think security (off duty cop ) engaged the terrorist when he attempted to leave after he shot the place up, that forced him back into the club where he took hostages.


----------



## 8301

It's a shame a few of them didn't carry concealed. While I don't agree with their sexual orientation they were all humans and probably mostly AMERICANS. 

'nuf said.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

FoolAmI said:


> It's a shame a few of them didn't carry concealed. While I don't agree with their sexual orientation they were all humans and probably mostly AMERICANS.
> 
> 'nuf said.


My initial thought was the same thing but I read that under Florida law its illegal to carry in an establishment that's primary business is the dispensment of alcoholic beverages. Maybe one of our Flordia LEO's or Conceal Carry Residents can answer?


----------



## TacticalCanuck

So I watched some videos and read some footage and listened to the current prez babble for a brief moment. He never ever says radical Islamic terrorism but sure mentions how evil guns are. 

Ok mr "I'm the leader of the worlds largest armed force in the history of mankind" - disarm yourself. Obviously if you have guys with guns around you at any given time they could just turn sour and do the same. It has to be the guns. Nothing at all to do with religious zealotry.


----------



## Slippy

FoolAmI said:


> It's a shame a few of them didn't carry concealed. While I don't agree with their sexual orientation they were all humans and probably mostly AMERICANS.
> 
> 'nuf said.


I've seen a number of interviews of the survivors and I believe most of them NOT to be American's. Some cannot speak English. And most were in my opinion, NOT what I would call American. 300 people and none of them charges the murderer? What has happened to the greatest Republic ever?


----------



## M118LR

Slippy, it sounds like you are stating that there wasn't allot of Hero's hanging out at the club at that time of night? 
Florida carry into an establishment that primarily serves alcohol is prohibitive. The establishment had posted no firearms allowed, and all entrants where patted down prior to entry. Omar shot his way in past the off duty LEO working as Club Security, and blocked the entrance/exit. What hasn't been explained is why all the other exits where padlocked? Is that part of the normal closing procedures? Premeditation or Luck?


----------



## Auntie

It has been a LONG time since I went to a club, don't they lock the other exits to stop people from coming in without paying the cover charges?


----------



## TacticalCanuck

I know that what you say makes sense but here that would be breaking fire safety codes. Need the door watched? Man it.


----------



## Slippy

M118LR said:


> Slippy, it sounds like you are stating that there wasn't allot of Hero's hanging out at the club at that time of night?


I've seen interviews with some of the people who were in the club, and read in some of the articles, and seen on CNN FNC MSNBC where many of these people admitted to hiding in the restrooms and making phone calls/using social media while the murderer was screaming Allauh Akbar.

I've also read reports stating that the murderer not only reloaded multiple times but also MADE PHONE CALLS!

So yes, I am stating the obvious, there were no hero's amongst the sheep in the nightclub.


----------



## SDF880

Why is it when there is a bombing they blame the bomber but when there is a shooting they blame the gun?


----------



## Slippy

SDF880 said:


> Why is it when there is a bombing they blame the bomber but when there is a shooting they blame the gun?


Only the mentally ill retarded liberals blame the gun. Intelligent freedom minded folks like you and I blame the murdering Islamist who killed those people.


----------



## Illini Warrior

no hero that tried to take action? .... how does anyone know for sure? - he just might have died working his way that direction or charging the gunman - any witnesses to his bravery likewise died ...


----------



## Prepared One

SDF880 said:


> Why is it when there is a bombing they blame the bomber but when there is a shooting they blame the gun?


Interesting how that works, isn't it? I don't give a rats ass what their sexual preference it was a tragic loss of life and very clearly an attack against America and it's people. This will of coarse devolve into the same liberal debate about the evil black gun and never mind the Mussie terrorist that pulled the trigger. Never mind about his compatriots that are sure to follow. While the shooter and his accomplices deserve a bullet in the head there is higher culpability here and it resides in the white house and congress. They will use this to full advantage to push their agenda shamlessly while families of the dead bury their dead and grieve.


----------



## Operator6

What was the security guard cop doing that engaged the shooter at the door while the shooter was inside shooting and reloading. Waiting on backup ?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Boy it took the left a long time to roll out gun control on this one! What I want to know is how did somebody who's been investigated twice for ties to terrorists/making statements supporting terrorism, who's made threats in the past, and who's committed acts of domestic violence can hold an armed security guard license and be able to pass a NICS background check?


----------



## SOCOM42

I was under the impression that since the Coconut Gove fire in Boston 1942 that killed almost 500 people,
that The National fire codes prohibited the blocking or locking of fire exits and further the amount of the required was based on occupancy.
It also required that they clearly be marked as fire exits.
Looks like the may be some big lawsuits coming, against the club and the city for failing to keep those exits open, fire inspector failure.


----------



## SOCOM42

According to what I read, parents were not US citizens at the time of his birth, Used the US anchor baby system to gain citizenship.
Father was a supporter of the Taliban and ran for presidential political office in Afghanistan.
THIS JUST SHOWS THE NEED TO END THAT BS SYSTEM THAT IS CONSTANTLY ABUSED BY INCOMING GARBAGE!!!!


----------



## Urinal Cake

turbo6 said:


> Close the borders. Deport em all. Though a good first step is not to sell guns to folks like this...


It's what the NRA has been screaming for years



bigwheel said:


> Cant help but think the nice cops did not follow the Active Shooter protocol on this situation. They seem to have treated it is a hostage situation while the bad guy was busy killing folks. Overtones of the inaction at Columbine.


Protocol was clearly not followed expect huge investigations and lawsuits



SOCOM42 said:


> It also required that they clearly be marked as fire exits.
> Looks like the may be some big lawsuits coming, against the club and the city for failing to keep those exits open, fire inspector failure.


absolutely and rightly so....


----------



## billt

RADICAL ISLAM IS THE PROBLEM.
RADICAL ISLAM IS THE ONLY PROBLEM.
THE 2ND AMENDMENT ISNT THE PROBLEM.
THE ENEMY IS ALWAYS ARMED IN A WAR.

This is not a "hate crime".
Pearl Harbor was not a hate crime.
9-11 was not a hate crime
The Battle of Iwo Jima was not a hate crime.
The shooting in the Orlando Night Club was not a hate crime

These are acts of war.
The enemy is at war with the USA.
Obama refuses to be at war with the enemy.
He is dillussional about the motivation of the enemy.
Or he is deliberately lying
Or perhaps he doesn't have the stomach to be 
at war with this enemy.
Or he is culpable in the destruction of this nation because
of his , and the left's, hatred for the USA and their blame America first attitude.

Which ever one it is, they all require Obama to resign
his office this morning.

When Japan blew up Pearl Harbor, the enemy, in an act
of war, showed up with weapons.
It wasnt the fault of the 2A.
The enemy shows up with weapons.
That is the way of war.

The people in that club were guilty of living free.
The fascists of RADICAL ISLAM hate free people.

RADICAL ISLAM says you must become just like
them or die, and nothing the left comes up with works,
because the only answer is to kill RADICAL ISLAM or
allow RADICAL ISLAM to kill us.

Let's look at failed ideologies. Let's say we are all lefties and say , I will be a "good person". Smoke weed , play videos, drive a Prius, and love Radical Islam
and they will love me back". That one hasn't worked.
RADICAL ISLAM has and will continue to kill you.
The motivation of RADICAL ISLAM continues to be
convert or die.

Let's say we are all lefties and we hate America , and
we will blame America first and let the enemy know it.
Will this change a thing ??? Nope..
If it did then, Obama's Grovel And Apologize Tour 
would have worked.. It has not.

Obama bowed, groveled, apologized and has negotiated
with any enemy of this nation in any corner of the world
and that has not changed a thing

Obama bowed , groveled, apologized and negotiated 
the worst deal in the history of this nation by giving 
the leading sponsor of terror and RADICAL ISLAM, Iran,
nuclear weapons and big money. The folks in Iran chanted "DEATH TO AMERICA" in the streets before the ink was even dry on that crooked deal.

Obama now even accepts U.S. civilian casualties because
he still cannot say RADICAL ISLAM or fully engage RADICAL ISLAM
because of the above reasons.

Obama cannot say RADICAL ISLAM
Hillary cannot say RADICAL ISLAM.

Both they, and the far left, will blame anything and everything
in order not to admit that the only problem and the enemy
is RADICAL ISLAM. If you admit this, then you must fully engage or submit.
Obama, Hillary, and the left are willing to submit. They can't admit it.
It's easier to hide their cowardice, and foolishly blame
the 2nd Amendment because the enemy, in an act of war,
showed up with guns...


----------



## Operator6

Some Muslims came to a shooting range a few years ago I was shooting at. I packed up and left and never took my eyes off them.


----------



## SOCOM42

Operator6 said:


> Some Muslims came to a shooting range a few years ago I was shooting at. I packed up and left and never took my eyes off them.


Rightly so.


----------



## Urinal Cake

Operator6 said:


> Some Muslims came to a shooting range a few years ago I was shooting at. I packed up and left and never took my eyes off them.


Agree, I would do the same...


----------



## Annie

billt said:


> RADICAL ISLAM IS THE PROBLEM.
> RADICAL ISLAM IS THE ONLY PROBLEM.
> THE 2ND AMENDMENT ISNT THE PROBLEM.
> THE ENEMY IS ALWAYS ARMED IN A WAR.
> 
> This is not a "hate crime".
> Pearl Harbor was not a hate crime.
> 9-11 was not a hate crime
> The Battle of Iwo Jima was not a hate crime.
> The shooting in the Orlando Night Club was not a hate crime
> 
> These are acts of war.
> The enemy is at war with the USA.
> Obama refuses to be at war with the enemy.
> He is dillussional about the motivation of the enemy.
> Or he is deliberately lying
> Or perhaps he doesn't have the stomach to be
> at war with this enemy.
> Or he is culpable in the destruction of this nation because
> of his , and the left's, hatred for the USA and their blame America first attitude.
> 
> Which ever one it is, they all require Obama to resign
> his office this morning.
> 
> When Japan blew up Pearl Harbor, the enemy, in an act
> of war, showed up with weapons.
> It wasnt the fault of the 2A.
> The enemy shows up with weapons.
> That is the way of war.
> 
> The people in that club were guilty of living free.
> The fascists of RADICAL ISLAM hate free people.
> 
> RADICAL ISLAM says you must become just like
> them or die, and nothing the left comes up with works,
> because the only answer is to kill RADICAL ISLAM or
> allow RADICAL ISLAM to kill us.
> 
> Let's look at failed ideologies. Let's say we are all lefties and say , I will be a "good person". Smoke weed , play videos, drive a Prius, and love Radical Islam
> and they will love me back". That one hasn't worked.
> RADICAL ISLAM has and will continue to kill you.
> The motivation of RADICAL ISLAM continues to be
> convert or die.
> 
> Let's say we are all lefties and we hate America , and
> we will blame America first and let the enemy know it.
> Will this change a thing ??? Nope..
> If it did then, Obama's Grovel And Apologize Tour
> would have worked.. It has not.
> 
> Obama bowed, groveled, apologized and has negotiated
> with any enemy of this nation in any corner of the world
> and that has not changed a thing
> 
> Obama bowed , groveled, apologized and negotiated
> the worst deal in the history of this nation by giving
> the leading sponsor of terror and RADICAL ISLAM, Iran,
> nuclear weapons and big money. The folks in Iran chanted "DEATH TO AMERICA" in the streets before the ink was even dry on that crooked deal.
> 
> Obama now even accepts U.S. civilian casualties because
> he still cannot say RADICAL ISLAM or fully engage RADICAL ISLAM
> because of the above reasons.
> 
> Obama cannot say RADICAL ISLAM
> Hillary cannot say RADICAL ISLAM.
> 
> Both they, and the far left, will blame anything and everything
> in order not to admit that the only problem and the enemy
> is RADICAL ISLAM. If you admit this, then you must fully engage or submit.
> Obama, Hillary, and the left are willing to submit. They can't admit it.
> It's easier to hide their cowardice, and foolishly blame
> the 2nd Amendment because the enemy, in an act of war,
> showed up with guns...


There's plenty of evidence that has come to light that FDR knew the attack on Pearl Harbor was coming and he did nothing to stop it because he wanted in on WWII. I know news is being manipulated to further certain liberal political ideologies. But my real concern now is to what extent our present day government knows or at the very least manipulates these sorts of tragedies to further the NWO agenda.


----------



## Denton

Reddit Bans Users, Deletes Comments On Orlando Terror Attack | The Daily Caller

Not just the government, but leftist, social media is in on it.


----------



## essdub

billt said:


> RADICAL ISLAM IS THE PROBLEM.
> RADICAL ISLAM IS THE ONLY PROBLEM.
> THE 2ND AMENDMENT ISNT THE PROBLEM.
> THE ENEMY IS ALWAYS ARMED IN A WAR.
> 
> This is not a "hate crime".
> Pearl Harbor was not a hate crime.
> 9-11 was not a hate crime
> The Battle of Iwo Jima was not a hate crime.
> The shooting in the Orlando Night Club was not a hate crime
> 
> These are acts of war.
> The enemy is at war with the USA.
> Obama refuses to be at war with the enemy.
> He is dillussional about the motivation of the enemy.
> Or he is deliberately lying
> Or perhaps he doesn't have the stomach to be
> at war with this enemy.
> Or he is culpable in the destruction of this nation because
> of his , and the left's, hatred for the USA and their blame America first attitude.
> 
> Which ever one it is, they all require Obama to resign
> his office this morning.
> 
> When Japan blew up Pearl Harbor, the enemy, in an act
> of war, showed up with weapons.
> It wasnt the fault of the 2A.
> The enemy shows up with weapons.
> That is the way of war.
> 
> The people in that club were guilty of living free.
> The fascists of RADICAL ISLAM hate free people.
> 
> RADICAL ISLAM says you must become just like
> them or die, and nothing the left comes up with works,
> because the only answer is to kill RADICAL ISLAM or
> allow RADICAL ISLAM to kill us.
> 
> Let's look at failed ideologies. Let's say we are all lefties and say , I will be a "good person". Smoke weed , play videos, drive a Prius, and love Radical Islam
> and they will love me back". That one hasn't worked.
> RADICAL ISLAM has and will continue to kill you.
> The motivation of RADICAL ISLAM continues to be
> convert or die.
> 
> Let's say we are all lefties and we hate America , and
> we will blame America first and let the enemy know it.
> Will this change a thing ??? Nope..
> If it did then, Obama's Grovel And Apologize Tour
> would have worked.. It has not.
> 
> Obama bowed, groveled, apologized and has negotiated
> with any enemy of this nation in any corner of the world
> and that has not changed a thing
> 
> Obama bowed , groveled, apologized and negotiated
> the worst deal in the history of this nation by giving
> the leading sponsor of terror and RADICAL ISLAM, Iran,
> nuclear weapons and big money. The folks in Iran chanted "DEATH TO AMERICA" in the streets before the ink was even dry on that crooked deal.
> 
> Obama now even accepts U.S. civilian casualties because
> he still cannot say RADICAL ISLAM or fully engage RADICAL ISLAM
> because of the above reasons.
> 
> Obama cannot say RADICAL ISLAM
> Hillary cannot say RADICAL ISLAM.
> 
> Both they, and the far left, will blame anything and everything
> in order not to admit that the only problem and the enemy
> is RADICAL ISLAM. If you admit this, then you must fully engage or submit.
> Obama, Hillary, and the left are willing to submit. They can't admit it.
> It's easier to hide their cowardice, and foolishly blame
> the 2nd Amendment because the enemy, in an act of war,
> showed up with guns...


Amen
At some point, it needs to be US vs Them instead of Us vs Us and Them. 
Denying that a certain sect is responsible dOes not mean that sect is NOT responsible. 
Let's place the blame and some REAL consequences where they belong.

You said it great. Thank you


----------



## Auntie

Denton said:


> Reddit Bans Users, Deletes Comments On Orlando Terror Attack | The Daily Caller
> 
> Not just the government, but leftist, social media is in on it.


Someone whose blog I read wrote a few weeks ago about the fact that there is no free speech on social media.


----------



## Slippy

Auntie said:


> Someone whose blog I read wrote a few weeks ago about the fact that there is no free speech on social media.


Only by libtards...


----------



## Denton

Finally, someone got to the root of the problem. I'm surprised Obama didn't figure it out, first.

ACLU Lawyer Sounds Off on 'Islamophobia,' Blames Christian Right for Orlando Carnage - Cortney O'Brien

Thankfully, CAIR is on top of it, huh?


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Annie said:


> There's plenty of evidence that has come to light that FDR knew the attack on Pearl Harbor was coming and he did nothing to stop it because he wanted in on WWII. I know news is being manipulated to further certain liberal political ideologies. But my real concern now is to what extent our present day government knows or at the very least manipulates these sorts of tragedies to further the NWO agenda.


Sorry. As a military history buff for over 50 years, with main emphasis on WWII, I can tell you the FDR/Pearl Harbor Attack/"knew beforehand" has been widely discredited. VERY widely discredited, by serious historians.
Yes, intelligence suggested the Japanese would strike, but exactly where and when was unknown. Pearl Harbor was not one of the targets US Naval intelligence suspected.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I don't have satellite or cable, just an antenna, and mainly only watch the local news/weather on our TV.
But even that was wall-to-wall "Orlando Massacre". And evidently they had been at it all day.
I tried to get local at 6:00 PM and it was impossible. I turned the idiot box off.


----------



## stowlin

People often equate knowing something to knowing it was going to happen. Its pretty clear they knew the japanese were going to retaliate for the oil deal but to say they'd know we'd be bomb in hawaii is a huge stretch.

This shooter worked for G4 security. Good company actually. I know them well here in SF. When you line up some of the things about this guy and the shooting its going to feed directly into the gun grabbers agenda.

He had been interviewed by the FBI and was on a watch list, but purchased guns. Obama just touted that as a big problem for him a few weeks ago.
Not only did he buy guns but he was permitted to carry, and this right after the 9th circuit challenge to carry permits.
He tried to buy body armor and was turned down - why? Why would a security guard be turned down from buying body armor?
And of course the infamous AR15, hicapacity magazines, and easy access will be a gun grabbers wet dream.



rice paddy daddy said:


> Sorry. As a military history buff for over 50 years, with main emphasis on WWII, I can tell you the FDR/Pearl Harbor Attack/"knew beforehand" has been widely discredited. VERY widely discredited, by serious historians.
> Yes, intelligence suggested the Japanese would strike, but exactly where and when was unknown. Pearl Harbor was not one of the targets US Naval intelligence suspected.


----------



## Operator6

Auntie said:


> Someone whose blog I read wrote a few weeks ago about the fact that there is no free speech on social media.


That's true, and there's no free speech on forums. There are rules and the owner makes the rules.


----------



## warrior4

Yet another tragedy and again all the typical responses we've always heard over and over again about Gun Control vs. the 2nd Amendment so since we've all heard those before I won't get into them again. Mind you I'm writing this sitting at home with my pistol on my hip in its holster and even before the events in Orlando I was carrying it wherever and whenever I could. Beyond the sadness of innocent people being murdered in cold blood there's another sadness that grips my heart. It's the lack of empathy that I see not only on this forum but everywhere I go. The use of names like, "muzzies," for instance other derogatory slurs for gay or lesbian people that I've seen. The responsibility for the acts in Orlando rests squarely on the shoulders of the person who pulled the trigger. End of story.

So what can we do? I'll tell you. Remember that even those who have different opinions, views, beliefs than you are still people. Until and unless they do something illegal they have the same rights as you and I. The same right to say what they want, live how they want to live, associate with whom they want to associate with just as well all do. Teach your friends, family, children to do the same. Simply because someone is different or has a different viewpoint doesn't mean it's ok to take away their humanity. That's why these events keep happening. It's hard to kill another human. It's easy to kill someone you think is less than human. That why so many derogatory names are thrown out. It strips people of their humanity and thus since their not human anymore it's easy to kill them. You wouldn't want your humanity stripped so don't strip someone else of theirs.

By all means though, be ready to defend yourself and those you love. There are those out there who would do you harm and it's your right to defend yourself.


----------



## hawgrider

Auntie said:


> Someone whose blog I read wrote a few weeks ago about the fact that there is no free speech on social media.





Operator6 said:


> That's true, and there's no free speech on forums. There are rules and the owner makes the rules.


Not entirely true.

I know of a place...


----------



## Operator6

hawgrider said:


> Not entirely true.
> 
> I know of a place...


If you're taking about the Darkside section of another forum, well they made up new rules because I hurt their feelings. Definitely not free speech there. The other Darkside forum will not even approve my account.......so I signed up but no entry !! Lol !

Bottom line is there is no such thing as free speech. Try it in a court room......try it on side of the road with a cop.

You might say something but you'll damn sure be made to pay for it.


----------



## Rob Roy

I traveled 14 pages to get to the front of the speaking line... *gasp gasp* whew.

...now I forgot what I was going to say... great :sad2:

Oh! .... nope.

*shrug* It's gone.

Well, as to not look foolish at this point, I'll just leave this passage here for my fellow Christians: "Because of the increase of wickedness, the love of most will grow cold, but the one who stands firm to the end will be saved." That's Matthew 24: 12-13 - Jesus speaking of the End Of Days.

I struggle with this one alot because with militant liberals twisting gender/reality, with corrupt politicians ruling over us, with perversion plastered everywhere regularly, and with ignorant, over-bearing Muslim extremists trying to bully their way to the front [only a few of the hordes of offenses we are forced to tolerate daily], I find myself getting angry and bitter. I believe this is what Jesus was warning about. When lefties try to preach some 60s flower-child peace & love BS, whether they're sincere or not, I fear they may be more on the side of good and God than my instincts seem to be .

As Denton remarked earlier in reference to the victims, and I add the muslims who have yet to see the light, they should be mourned for they are all lost children, our siblings under God.

I'm not trying to play some holier than thou move; I really struggle with this.


----------



## stowlin

When Orlando shooting brings terror, guns to my backyard - CNN.com

The man who defends Zimmerman says ban assault rifles. Loser


----------



## Coastie dad

billt said:


> RADICAL ISLAM IS THE PROBLEM.
> RADICAL ISLAM IS THE ONLY PROBLEM.
> THE 2ND AMENDMENT ISNT THE PROBLEM.
> THE ENEMY IS ALWAYS ARMED IN A WAR.
> 
> This is not a "hate crime".
> Pearl Harbor was not a hate crime.
> 9-11 was not a hate crime
> The Battle of Iwo Jima was not a hate crime.
> The shooting in the Orlando Night Club was not a hate crime
> 
> These are acts of war.
> The enemy is at war with the USA.
> Obama refuses to be at war with the enemy.
> He is dillussional about the motivation of the enemy.
> Or he is deliberately lying
> Or perhaps he doesn't have the stomach to be
> at war with this enemy.
> Or he is culpable in the destruction of this nation because
> of his , and the left's, hatred for the USA and their blame America first attitude.
> 
> Which ever one it is, they all require Obama to resign
> his office this morning.
> 
> When Japan blew up Pearl Harbor, the enemy, in an act
> of war, showed up with weapons.
> It wasnt the fault of the 2A.
> The enemy shows up with weapons.
> That is the way of war.
> 
> The people in that club were guilty of living free.
> The fascists of RADICAL ISLAM hate free people.
> 
> RADICAL ISLAM says you must become just like
> them or die, and nothing the left comes up with works,
> because the only answer is to kill RADICAL ISLAM or
> allow RADICAL ISLAM to kill us.
> 
> Let's look at failed ideologies. Let's say we are all lefties and say , I will be a "good person". Smoke weed , play videos, drive a Prius, and love Radical Islam
> and they will love me back". That one hasn't worked.
> RADICAL ISLAM has and will continue to kill you.
> The motivation of RADICAL ISLAM continues to be
> convert or die.
> 
> Let's say we are all lefties and we hate America , and
> we will blame America first and let the enemy know it.
> Will this change a thing ??? Nope..
> If it did then, Obama's Grovel And Apologize Tour
> would have worked.. It has not.
> 
> Obama bowed, groveled, apologized and has negotiated
> with any enemy of this nation in any corner of the world
> and that has not changed a thing
> 
> Obama bowed , groveled, apologized and negotiated
> the worst deal in the history of this nation by giving
> the leading sponsor of terror and RADICAL ISLAM, Iran,
> nuclear weapons and big money. The folks in Iran chanted "DEATH TO AMERICA" in the streets before the ink was even dry on that crooked deal.
> 
> Obama now even accepts U.S. civilian casualties because
> he still cannot say RADICAL ISLAM or fully engage RADICAL ISLAM
> because of the above reasons.
> 
> Obama cannot say RADICAL ISLAM
> Hillary cannot say RADICAL ISLAM.
> 
> Both they, and the far left, will blame anything and everything
> in order not to admit that the only problem and the enemy
> is RADICAL ISLAM. If you admit this, then you must fully engage or submit.
> Obama, Hillary, and the left are willing to submit. They can't admit it.
> It's easier to hide their cowardice, and foolishly blame
> the 2nd Amendment because the enemy, in an act of war,
> showed up with guns...





stowlin said:


> When Orlando shooting brings terror, guns to my backyard - CNN.com
> 
> The man who defends Zimmerman says ban assault rifles. Loser


That gentleman would, in my area, have a reputation of being one who suckles roosters.


----------



## bigwheel

Rob Roy said:


> I traveled 14 pages to get to the front of the speaking line... *gasp gasp* whew.
> 
> ...now I forgot what I was going to say... great :sad2:
> 
> Oh! .... nope.
> 
> *shrug* It's gone.
> 
> Well, as to not look foolish at this point, I'll just leave this passage here for my fellow Christians: "Because of the increase of wickedness, the love of most will grow cold, but the one who stands firm to the end will be saved." That's Matthew 24: 12-13 - Jesus speaking of the End Of Days.
> 
> I struggle with this one alot because with militant liberals twisting gender/reality, with corrupt politicians ruling over us, with perversion plastered everywhere regularly, and with ignorant, over-bearing Muslim extremists trying to bully their way to the front [only a few of the hordes of offenses we are forced to tolerate daily], I find myself getting angry and bitter. I believe this is what Jesus was warning about. When lefties try to preach some 60s flower-child peace & love BS, whether they're sincere or not, I fear they may be more on the side of good and God than my instincts seem to be .
> 
> As Denton remarked earlier in reference to the victims, and I add the muslims who have yet to see the light, they should be mourned for they are all lost children, our siblings under God.
> 
> I'm not trying to play some holier than thou move; I really struggle with this.


Mighty pretty prose. Thanks. Can only beg to kindly point out one minor concept. If you double check the appropriate Bible verses could possibly find those which pertain to No..we are not co siblings of Muslims. They belong to their Daddy the Devil..and we belong to God. We got into God's family by being adopted into His Family by the shed blood of Jesus Christ. By which we cry Abba Father..which means Daddy I think. Aint no muzzies sneaking into that family tree. You aint a Mason are ya? They go for that we all children of God thing pretty heavy.


----------



## Auntie

hawgrider said:


> Not entirely true.
> 
> I know of a place...


Are you here to contribute or promote? I really wish it was to contribute.


----------



## bigwheel

The Old Hawgrider contributes a lot. Havent figured out the keys to the promotion yet.


----------



## M118LR




----------



## Auntie

A friend sent this to me, I decided to share it.


----------



## hawgrider

Operator6 said:


> If you're taking about the Darkside section of another forum, well they made up new rules because I hurt their feelings. Definitely not free speech there. The other Darkside forum will not even approve my account.......so I signed up but no entry !! Lol !
> 
> Bottom line is there is no such thing as free speech. Try it in a court room......try it on side of the road with a cop.
> 
> You might say something but you'll damn sure be made to pay for it.


Darkside? No clue what your talking about there. If you mean orange you just signed up a few days ago and never posted. There is no approval of accounts over there. Did you forget your password ? Who feelings did you hurt you havent posted anything!

I just looked you have no posts.

About Operator6What is the first letter in the word Glock?:Biography:40+ male, business owner, very physically active.Location:

You have no clue what your talking about your account is active dipstick!


----------



## hawgrider

Auntie said:


> Are you here to contribute or promote? I really wish it was to contribute.


Are you spanking me again? I responded to your statment and didn't mention where. I can't respond to a statment here now? Your statment was not entirely true. Geez your auwful uptight latley.


----------



## Auntie

hawgrider said:


> Are you spanking me again?


If I was spanking you there would be no doubt about it. I was hoping that you would contribute to the conversation or the forum.


----------



## inceptor

hawgrider said:


> Are you spanking me again?


Yeah but you're into that sort of thing I heard.


----------



## Operator6

hawgrider said:


> Darkside? No clue what your talking about there. If you mean orange you just signed up a few days ago and never posted. There is no approval of accounts over there. Did you forget your password ? Who feelings did you hurt you havent posted anything!
> 
> I just looked you have no posts.
> 
> About Operator6What is the first letter in the word Glock?:Biography:40+ male, business owner, very physically active.Location:
> 
> You have no clue what your talking about your account is active dipstick!


I'm talking about another forum. Did you read my post ? The Darkside forum and another forum who has a Darkside section.

I wouldn't shoot any of your reloads.......


----------



## hawgrider

Operator6 said:


> I'm talking about another forum. Did you read my post ? The Darkside forum and another forum who has a Darkside section.
> 
> I wouldn't shoot any of your reloads.......


Whatever I don't know anything about your darkside forum but your accout is active where I said it was.
And I will stand by my statement there is a place where free speech is allowed. So your statement is still not entirely true just as I said when I quoted you.


----------



## Operator6

hawgrider said:


> Whatever I don't know anything about your darkside forum but your accout is active where I said it was.
> And I will stand by my statement there is a place where free speech is allowed. So your statement is still not entirely true just as I said when I quoted you.


Have another drink......

I'm done with you.


----------



## hawgrider

Auntie said:


> If I was spanking you there would be no doubt about it. I was hoping that you would contribute to the conversation or the forum.


I thought I was contributing. I qouted and responded to 2 of you. Check my threads here.... my original content is here which is proof I contibute here.


----------



## hawgrider

Operator6 said:


> Have another drink......
> 
> I'm done with you.


Well do some more push ups Im done with you... Whats wrong with you I made a true statment and now you have a tude.


----------



## Boss Dog

Mish said:


> So is Trump going to suggest we kill this guy's family?


At the least, in Israel they bulldoze the families home and send them packing. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Boss Dog

GTGallop said:


> I am by no way an astute man when it comes to the bible. So I ask for my own benefit here and not to make a point. Is there a passage in the new testament, particularly one where Jesus is quoted and calls homosexuality a sin? All of the references I see are old testament. Just looking for New Testament support on the matter.


No direct quotes (as in red letters) but, if you believe the Bible then one cannot help but see it. Here are a few.


> Romans 1:26 For this cause God gave them up unto vile affections: for even their women did change the natural use into that which is against nature: 27 And likewise also the men, leaving the natural use of the woman, burned in their lust one toward another; men with men working that which is unseemly, and receiving in themselves that recompence of their error which was meet.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 6:9 Know ye not that the unrighteous shall not inherit the kingdom of God? Be not deceived: neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor effeminate, nor abusers of themselves with mankind,
> 
> 1 Timothy 1:9 Knowing this, that the law is not made for a righteous man, but for the lawless and disobedient, for the ungodly and for sinners, for unholy and profane, for murderers of fathers and murderers of mothers, for manslayers, 10 For whoremongers, for them that defile themselves with mankind, for menstealers, for liars, for perjured persons, and if there be any other thing that is contrary to sound doctrine;
> 
> Jude :7 Even as Sodom and Gomorrha, and the cities about them in like manner, giving themselves over to fornication, and going after strange flesh, are set forth for an example, suffering the vengeance of eternal fire.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Turns out the guy who was did this (refuse to use his filthy name) was a patron of the place he did this in. Go figure.....


----------



## Slippy

TacticalCanuck said:


> Turns out the guy who was did this (refuse to use his filthy name) was a patron of the place he did this in. Go figure.....


Most Afghan men are gay and pedophiles. Look up "Dancing Boys" of Afghanistan. This dead terrorist was most certainly gay. his comprades at ISIS found out.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

The call to ban the AR 15 is now running rampant. How on earth does a terrorist in the US have any bearing on my country?? We are lead by morons.


----------



## SOCOM42

TacticalCanuck said:


> The call to ban the AR 15 is now running rampant. How on earth does a terrorist in the US have any bearing on my country?? We are lead by morons.


TC, ALL libtards are infected with the same disease, that is why they are libtards.

Last week, I was in a big club store, BJ's, I picked up four cans of WD40 on sale along with food and household items.

At the register, the woman about 50 running the register, asked why so much WD.

I explained that I work on guns for a living an use it all the time on them.

Her reply was "ug that is disgusting, those are horrible things, how can you touch them?"

I said to her at $60.00 an hour it is quite easy, How does it feel to touch the register for ten an hour?

Obviously a libtard, had the hildabeast "H" button on her blouse.

They do run with a herd mentality, right after this last incident and like every other, they spew out the party line.

It is just like they have a phone conference prior to, to get their ducks in a row.


----------



## Gunn

Slippy said:


> Good point. I find it ironic (and disgusting) that the protected class of homosexuals and latinos overwhelmingly vote for the politicians and favor the policies that give islamists and illegals more favors than the general population. The homosexuals should wake up. (But they won't)


 There are a lot of "Log Cabin Republicans" my nephew is one and says their memberships is high. I think his member number is over one million. So not all gays are democrats.


----------



## Operator6

There are a lot of fiscal conservatives with liberal social views.


----------



## New guy 101

..of course there are some physical conservative people too...saw one at the gym trying to bench press 80 lbs...he looked physically conservative....had a fairly liberal smell to him though...

That what you talking about?


----------



## Operator6

New guy 101 said:


> Fiscal (monetary)...of course there are physical conservative people too...saw one at the gym trying to bench press 80 lbs...he looked physically conservative....had a fairly liberal smell to him though...
> 
> That what you talking about?


Yes, I was distracted while typing the post. Thanks for pointing out my mistake, I'll make the correction.


----------



## New guy 101

Operator6 said:


> Yes, I was distracted while typing the post. Thanks for pointing out my mistake, I'll make the correction.


No worries man...just found a good opportunity to post some humor


----------



## Slippy

Gunn said:


> There are a lot of "Log Cabin Republicans" my nephew is one and says their memberships is high. I think his member number is over one million. So not all gays are democrats.


Yes, I've heard good things about the Log Cabin Republicans and know one. Andrew Wilkow often has the Pres on his show.


----------



## dmak

To all you Hateriots. Please try to remember how this country was originally founded. A group of radical left wingers left the mother land and sailed across the ocean. Those radicals then stole from, raped, pillaged and plundered the Native Americans. All you backward ass thinking ******** need to attempt to collect the few brain cells you have left and realize that America is just as evil as any other entity. Immigration is not the issue with this country, intolerance and hate speech, the very speech you all so actively perpetuate, is the problem with this country. Wake up and smell the coffee guys.

Luck is the by-product of preparation and opportunity colliding. Stay Lucky!


----------



## Auntie

Hello Dmak why don't you post an introduction so we can get to know you. Introduce Yourself


----------



## dmak

Auntie said:


> Hello Dmak why don't you post an introduction so we can get to know you. Introduce Yourself


Gladly will do. I'm not here to troll or flame, but the devil's advocate needs a voice.

Luck is the by-product of preparation and opportunity colliding. Stay Lucky!


----------



## Auntie

I agree dmak. If we all agreed what point would there be for a forum to discuss things.


----------



## dmak

Intro posted

Luck is the by-product of preparation and opportunity colliding. Stay Lucky!


----------



## Coastie dad

dmak said:


> To all you Hateriots. Please try to remember how this country was originally founded. A group of radical left wingers left the mother land and sailed across the ocean. Those radicals then stole from, raped, pillaged and plundered the Native Americans. All you backward ass thinking ******** need to attempt to collect the few brain cells you have left and realize that America is just as evil as any other entity. Immigration is not the issue with this country, intolerance and hate speech, the very speech you all so actively perpetuate, is the problem with this country. Wake up and smell the coffee guys.
> 
> Luck is the by-product of preparation and opportunity colliding. Stay Lucky!


Hm. Sounds like you're real tolerant of backward ass ******** with few brain cells. Usually express your eloquence with insults, or are you just trying to impress the adults in the room?

Just being Devil's advocate concerning discussions...


----------



## dmak

Coastie dad said:


> Hm. Sounds like you're real tolerant of backward ass ******** with few brain cells. Usually express your eloquence with insults, or are you just trying to impress the adults in the room?
> 
> Just being Devil's advocate concerning discussions...


Nope, I'm just a reformed backwards ass thinking few brain cells *******. I saw the light and it is good. I pray that others can climb up and not dig down

Luck is the by-product of preparation and opportunity colliding. Stay Lucky!


----------



## Coastie dad

dmak said:


> Nope, I'm just a reformed backwards ass thinking few brain cells *******. I saw the light and it is good. I pray that others can climb up and not dig down
> 
> Luck is the by-product of preparation and opportunity colliding. Stay Lucky!


:idea:


----------



## Denton

dmak said:


> Nope, I'm just a reformed backwards ass thinking few brain cells *******. I saw the light and it is good. I pray that others can climb up and not dig down
> 
> Luck is the by-product of preparation and opportunity colliding. Stay Lucky!


I don't know what light you think you saw, but it seems to shed little light on truth.

Now, feel free to quote your first post and back it up with evidence, fact or even reasoning.


----------



## dmak

Denton said:


> I don't know what light you think you saw, but it seems to shed little light on truth.
> 
> Now, feel free to quote your first post and back it up with evidence, fact or even reasoning.


I'm assuming you didn't get the best grades in US History class growing up. Pick up any textbook on US History. They are ALL littered with evidence of inrolerance. Just remember that our fore father's were once immigrants to this nation. Before their hostile take over, it was someone else's land. We can see their aftermath clearly documented through the history books

I've experienced the ture evils of war first hand and have seen the devastation first hand. I wish that on no man woman or child regardless of race, religion or Creed.

Luck is the by-product of preparation and opportunity colliding. Stay Lucky!


----------



## Denton

dmak said:


> I'm assuming you didn't get the best grades in US History class growing up. Pick up any textbook on US History. They are ALL littered with evidence of inrolerance. Just remember that our fore father's were once immigrants to this nation. Before their hostile take over, it was someone else's land. We can see their aftermath clearly documented through the history books
> 
> I've experienced the ture evils of war first hand and have seen the devastation first hand. I wish that on no man woman or child regardless of race, religion or Creed.
> 
> Luck is the by-product of preparation and opportunity colliding. Stay Lucky!


You'd be surprised at what I know, youngun. Again, back up your assertions, rather than attempt to suggest I don't know history. As far as you experiencing the "ture" of evils of war, that means nothing to me and has nothing to do with your assertions.


----------



## Boss Dog

...and I just welcomed you too... You are young enough that those textbooks you read in school were written by God hating, commie loving non-patriots. This "backward ass thinking *******" old man saw the transition. Do some research and read some real history. May you one day see the true light.


----------



## Denton

Boss Dog said:


> ...and I just welcomed you too... You are young enough that those textbooks you read in school were written by God hating, commie loving non-patriots. This "backward ass thinking *******" old man saw the transition. Do some research and read some real history. May you one day see the true light.


I'm headed for bed. Tomorrow starts early. School him a bit if you have time. See you tomorrow.


----------



## essdub

Also, although the immigrants who founded this country DID conquer and take the land from the natives, I fail to see how that means we should willingly accept people who only want to rob steal and kill now.


----------



## Slippy

dmak said:


> To all you Hateriots. Please try to remember how this country was originally founded. A group of radical left wingers left the mother land and sailed across the ocean. Those radicals then stole from, raped, pillaged and plundered the Native Americans. All you backward ass thinking ******** need to attempt to collect the few brain cells you have left and realize that America is just as evil as any other entity. Immigration is not the issue with this country, intolerance and hate speech, the very speech you all so actively perpetuate, is the problem with this country. Wake up and smell the coffee guys.
> 
> Luck is the by-product of preparation and opportunity colliding. Stay Lucky!


Advice to the youngsters, don't be like this person.


----------



## Prepared One

dmak said:


> To all you Hateriots. Please try to remember how this country was originally founded. A group of radical left wingers left the mother land and sailed across the ocean. Those radicals then stole from, raped, pillaged and plundered the Native Americans. All you backward ass thinking ******** need to attempt to collect the few brain cells you have left and realize that America is just as evil as any other entity. Immigration is not the issue with this country, intolerance and hate speech, the very speech you all so actively perpetuate, is the problem with this country. Wake up and smell the coffee guys.
> 
> Luck is the by-product of preparation and opportunity colliding. Stay Lucky!


Sooooo, your first choice being a new member here is to insult everyone here and quote the liberal socialist handbook verse and chapter? Good move buckwheat.


----------



## Slippy

Prepared One said:


> Sooooo, your first choice being a new member here is to insult everyone here and quote the liberal socialist handbook verse and chapter? Good move buckwheat.


He's got an introduction thread where hs is showing off his "toys"...toys that most of us have and then some. He's also got a pic of his skinny little arms while he's mountain climbing.

Maybe we can get him to come around on his ignorance if immigration.


----------



## A Watchman

dmak said:


> Nope, I'm just a reformed backwards ass thinking few brain cells *******. !


So, it seems at least we can agree on one thing!


----------



## A Watchman

Denton said:


> Try reading Romans, 1 Corinthians and Jude.
> 
> The OT sins designated as abominations onto Father didn't change. What did change is that now, the homosexual has a way out of the punishment, just like everyone else.
> 
> Of course, the only thing today's big news item has to do with Christianity is the lack of it. What Islam brings the homosexual is not salvation, but brutal death.


Love the sinner (all of us) but despise the sin.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

dmak said:


> To all you Hateriots. Please try to remember how this country was originally founded. A group of radical left wingers left the mother land and sailed across the ocean. Those radicals then stole from, raped, pillaged and plundered the Native Americans. All you backward ass thinking ******** need to attempt to collect the few brain cells you have left and realize that America is just as evil as any other entity. Immigration is not the issue with this country, intolerance and hate speech, the very speech you all so actively perpetuate, is the problem with this country. Wake up and smell the coffee guys.
> 
> Luck is the by-product of preparation and opportunity colliding. Stay Lucky!


Actually, son, my ancestors not only left Scotland in the 1700's, but actually fought the Old Country to gain freedom from King George. And helped found this great country. And gave you the freedom to speak freely.
My great (x4) grandfather was a Private in George Washington's Continental Army.

Are you sure you're an Army vet? Which country's Army?


----------



## SOCOM42

I have heard that it was not an AR15 but a SIG mcx.
That turd jeh jhonson is just a party line stooge.
HE is why are borders are non existent, more garbage to shovel out at the end of the year.


----------



## SOCOM42

dmak, If you are going to reference history, get it right and specific, otherwise you are just talking out of your ass.
You sum up over 300 years of colonization history with typical left wing bullshit.
Further, what makes you so superior to determine that we only have a few brain cells, another mark of an ass IMHO.
Your so great, why don't you run to take o'slimers place, then you can give it all back to the poor natives and blacks, ahole.


----------



## Operator6

dmak said:


> To all you Hateriots. Please try to remember how this country was originally founded. A group of radical left wingers left the mother land and sailed across the ocean. Those radicals then stole from, raped, pillaged and plundered the Native Americans. All you backward ass thinking ******** need to attempt to collect the few brain cells you have left and realize that America is just as evil as any other entity. Immigration is not the issue with this country, intolerance and hate speech, the very speech you all so actively perpetuate, is the problem with this country. Wake up and smell the coffee guys.
> 
> Luck is the by-product of preparation and opportunity colliding. Stay Lucky!


I don't hate you because you're most likely a liberal queer. Liberal queers are people too, they just need love, understanding and a vacation to Fallujah to help them understand what evil is. @dmak

Now, you have a great day and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Gunn

Not wanting to hijack this thread, but dmak should keep the stick away from the hornets nest.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

For the benefit of any new people here who may not know me, let me just say I AM a Southron Red Neck who wears overalls, real work boots, and drives a big ol' honkin' 6,000 pound 4WD pickup.

We keep horses, and raise chickens, and have a neighbor with cattle, so I am very familiar with manure, and know it when I see it.

Have a nice day, y'all. :vs_wave:


----------



## admin

<--------- Proud ******* (Insert at least four syllables when ya say *******, please.)


----------



## stowlin

Almost daily I encounter the likes of dmak in San Fransicko. The hate America first crowd is robust her to say the least. The saddest thing is that when I read their protest like the one posted here I see they aren't offering up their homes, their earnings, or wealth to alleviate the ills they believe exist. They just want to take someone else's.


----------



## Auntie

rice paddy daddy said:


> For the benefit of any new people here who may not know me, let me just say I AM a Southron Red Neck who wears overalls, real work boots, and drives a big ol' honkin' 6,000 pound 4WD pickup.
> 
> We keep horses, and raise chickens, and have a neighbor with cattle, so I am very familiar with manure, and know it when I see it.
> 
> Have a nice day, y'all. :vs_wave:


I think of you more as a Good Ol' Boy than a *******.

When I asked my husband what the difference was between a ******* and a good ol' boy he said "A good ol' boy throws his beer cans in the back of his truck a ******* throws them on the side of the road"


----------



## Gunn

stowlin said:


> Almost daily I encounter the likes of dmak in San Fransicko. The hate America first crowd is robust her to say the least. The saddest thing is that when I read their protest like the one posted here I see they aren't offering up their homes, their earnings, or wealth to alleviate the ills they believe exist. They just want to take someone else's.


Because they NEED theirs YOU don't need yours. Stowlin that's why we left "The City" over 20 years ago. The writing was clear and big.


----------



## Coastie dad

Ooohhhhh deeeemmaaackkk!

Where aaaaaaaarrrree yoooouu?



It's time to plaaaayyyy.....:devil:


----------



## Mish

Coastie dad said:


> Ooohhhhh deeeemmaaackkk!
> 
> Where aaaaaaaarrrree yoooouu?
> 
> It's time to plaaaayyyy.....:devil:


Ooooooo!!! I want to play!!
What are we playing?


----------



## Denton

Mish said:


> Ooooooo!!! I want to play!!
> What are we playing?


Pin the tail on the poser, I think.


----------



## Sasquatch

Mish said:


> Ooooooo!!! I want to play!!
> What are we playing?


I think they may want to play Hide the Sausage. Run Mish! Run as fast as your little feet may carry you!

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus)


----------



## Coastie dad

I like what Denton calls it......
Dmak may play though if he thinks hide the sausage means he can be "it" and he gets tagged.....

Howz that for backward ass redneckery?


----------



## Mish

Orlando nightclub killer seen in 2012 documentary | Fox News


----------



## Operator6

Mish said:


> Orlando nightclub killer seen in 2012 documentary | Fox News


You didn't comment, just posted link. U just broke the unspoken rule.  lol !

That's nuts, P'cola is 60 miles from me and I was in the area on and off during the spill. I probably passed by this Mateen mofo several times.


----------



## Denton

Not surprised. Pensacola has a large homosexual community.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

As more has been revealed about the shooter, it is becoming clearer why the liberals and Obama are trying to use "gun control" as a smokescreen.
The shooter was an example of all the protected classes liberals worship.
He was a registered Democrat, a muzlim, a gay/bisexual government contractor. If he was wearing pink panties at the time of the incident, it would be another plus.

So, OF COURSE they have to make a HUGE deal about so-called "assault weapons." And they have to do it real fast, real loud, before the public learns more details about the guy.

I'll bet there are Obama government operatives, at this very moment, recruiting paid protestors to march, rally, burn, and cause violence and mayhem for "common sense gun control."


----------



## essdub

rice paddy daddy said:


> As more has been revealed about the shooter, it is becoming clearer why the liberals and Obama are trying to use "gun control" as a smokescreen.
> The shooter was an example of all the protected classes liberals worship.
> He was a registered Democrat, a muzlim, a gay/bisexual government contractor. If he was wearing pink panties at the time of the incident, it would be another plus.
> 
> So, OF COURSE they have to make a HUGE deal about so-called "assault weapons." And they have to do it real fast, real loud, before the public learns more details about the guy.
> 
> I'll bet there are Obama government operatives, at this very moment, recruiting paid protestors to march, rally, burn, and cause violence and mayhem for "common sense gun control."


As much as I hate it, I'd not bet against your last statement


----------



## turbo6

Where'd the bleeding anus liberal go? I think we scared him off.


----------



## Coastie dad

turbo6 said:


> Where'd the bleeding anus liberal go? I think we scared him off.


Dang it. Every time we get a new toy to play with...


----------



## admin

See something. Say something?

Sounds like this guy did say something BEFORE the shooting.



> "An an alert salesperson refused to sell to Mateen, and Abell said he contacted authorities about Mateen before the massacre. The local sheriff's office said it was unaware of the incident at the gun store, and other local authorities, including the local FBI office, have not responded to ABC News' requests for comment." *Orlando Shooter Was Turned Away From Different Gun Store for Being 'Suspicious'*


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Couldn't say it better myself


----------



## Operator6

hawgrider said:


> Darkside? No clue what your talking about there. If you mean orange you just signed up a few days ago and never posted. There is no approval of accounts over there. Did you forget your password ? Who feelings did you hurt you havent posted anything!
> 
> I just looked you have no posts.
> 
> About Operator6What is the first letter in the word Glock?:Biography:40+ male, business owner, very physically active.Location:
> 
> You have no clue what your talking about your account is active dipstick!


Read that ^^^^^^^
@Auntie

@Cricket


----------



## Auntie

Operator I respectfully request that you take this to PM you can PM me or cricket.

For the record, if you had a problem with the post why didn't you report it. I also do not see anything in the post that is information you have not shared with everyone on this board.


----------

